# More Light / More Co2??



## MrsH (Feb 22, 2009)

I am increasing my watts over my 150 from 160w to 240w - should I turn up the Co2? Running at about 20ppm currently. Plants are growing nicely - looking for more growth, color, and the ability to incorporate more demanding plants.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

More light = more growth, more nutrients, more CO2 

OR - more algae!


----------



## MrsH (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Tex Gal - up my ferts and Co2??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, also raise your temperature a few degrees, this will speed up the plant metabolism and make them grow faster (about 25% faster than at 78F), not to mention use the extra nutrients faster (about 25% more). Don't go beyond 83F though. Also, mosses won't take this kind of temperature.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Zapins--this is interesting. I have never seen it suggested to increase temperature before when upping the light. Is this this just a temporary change to help the plants or are you suggesting this as a permanent change?


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

You're still going to want to shoot for about 30 ppm regardless of light, but more light makes plants use more CO2 and in turn more ferts so you'll have to increase both to maintain proper levels. Semantics, I know, but the mechanism is important too!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

For every 10 degrees celcius metabolism doubles in speed (and requirements). This holds true for most living things (excluding creatures that have warm blood).

It would be a permanent change. There are other benefits to raising the temperature as well. Since fish metabolism increases as well they are better able to fight off diseases like ich. Just make sure you keep up with the fertilizers, because the plants will need a constant supply or they will develop deficiencies 25% faster


----------

